# Eating Rocks



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

remove the rocks from your backyard? Otherwise your stuck outside with her to tell a good firm loud "NO!" My mom has 2 shihtzus (sisters from the same litter) and Gizzy has a habit of trying to chase, carry or chew on rocks, where we live there is gravel so we have to be very watchful. Its almost like a new puppy and your favourite shoe, you don't want her to chew it all up so you have to be very watchful and try verbal correction, otherwise try the bitter apple spray? I don't know how well that will work on rocks though, but might be worth a shot. I think the easiest and safest bet would be to remove the rocks if possible cause its sad she needed surgery for it  Or maybe put a fence around the rocks to block her from getting at them? Good luck and I hope Elsa has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would not use punishment... and use supervision. Even if she stops doing it in front of you...she might try it when you are not present.

Time to re-landscape!

You m ay want to contact a vet who specializes in behavior and ask about this. They may have additional suggestions as well as more information on health problems that can impact this sort of behavior.


----------



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the suggestions. We recently moved to our new home, and our yard is full of rocks. I guess we will have to put sod over the rocks so she can't get at them.


----------



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are two pictures of Elsa in her backyard. I hope I've attached them correctly.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with RedDogs, asking your vet or specialist in behavior are good ideas but it didn't help with my moms dog. The verbal "no" seems to be the only thing she will pay attention to and stop chomping on them. Shes never swallowed them though... but its weird, she wont play fetch with a ball but one day when I was skipping rocks I discovered she will chase and bring back a rock :| ...try figuring that one out...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you can find a behavorist to help you with this problem. What is it with these dogs and rocks?


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

When I notice William eating some of the small pebbles around our yard, I bring him a few handfuls or a bowl of ice. He chews up all the ice and then seems to leave the rocks alone. If dogs are like us, then chewing ice isn't the best thing for their teeth ... but it's better than eating rocks!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried ice with my moms shihtzu but it really didn't help, she looked up at me with a face that basically said "why are you giving me this?" and ignored it  She only seems to go after the rocks when we are by the water, there are a few around my moms place but she doesn't bother with those... its weird, I wish we could know what really goes on in their heads lol


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What about a wire basket muzzle, so she doesn't have the option of eating the rocks when she's in the back yard? And keep her away from rocks on walks for a while. Maybe not having the option will break the cycle so to speak. Some raw bones in the yard might be better for her to chew and also keep her busy...

Strange dogs indeed! Although Storee this weekend decided she can fetch rocks, even if tossed into the water!

Lana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a friend with a Gordon Setter who was constantly eating rocks. After his 3rd surgery, the vet told her he didn't think the dog could survive more surgeries-and he was a fairly young dog  The solution that worked for them was as Lana suggested-a wire basket muzzle, that was put on him every single time he left the house, supervised, unsupervised, a 2 minute quick trip or a 60 minute walk.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I like the wire muzzle idea. I'm sure it will work and they are at a good price.


----------

